# being sick and feeding again



## Hen

If your LO has thrown up quite a bit after a feed, do you feed them again? Lottie has just vomited most of her feed, she isnt showing hunger signs, but should I try to feed her again so that she isnt' starving well before her next feed?


----------



## Lara310809

I've seen ladies on here saying that you should feed them again, since they've thrown up all their food and are therefore empty. I'm not saying they're wrong, but I asked my MIL when LO projectile vomited all her feed. She's a retired MW, so while you ladies are incredible, she's my best source of information, and she advised us not to feed her again until a few hours later. The way I remember is because when I throw up I never feel hungry for at least an hour afterwards, so figure LO won't be hungry either. I may give her a mouthful of camomile tea (which is safe to give) to wash the sicky flavour out of her mouth, but that's only if she's pulling a disgusted face :haha:

She also said if she keeps vomiting her feeds, she's either got a tummy upset or there's too much undigested milk in her from her last feed.


----------



## Helabela

i tend to give Sophie some water after she has been sick until her next feed but maybe bring their feed forward an hour. :)


----------



## Laura12355

I bring the next feed forward an hour too. Cos my HV said that sometimes it may look like they've thrown up the entire feed but a few mls of milk can seem like a lot.


----------



## smokey

It always looks like they have thrown up alot more then they realy have, its very rare that a baby will throw up thier entire feed.
Personaly id say leave her and just look for her normal hunger signs in a little bit, it could be in an hour or it could be just in time for her next feed.
I would normaly let the baby take the lead in this one, it may muck up any feeding routine you have for the day but better that then feed them too soon and risk having the same thing happen.
Like I said its very rare they will bring back up the whole feed so she wont go hungery just probably want the next one a little sooner.


----------



## jojo2605

I agree with the other ladies: if Sam is ever sick, I still treat it as though he's had a feed and although now he's not on many bottles so don't feed on demand as such, when he was younger I would wait until he 'told' me he was hungry again!!


----------



## Hen

Brilliant, thanks girls. 

She's just gone down for her nap, but I suspect she'll be up a bit earlier than normal! 

I hate it when she's sick, I know how horrid it makes me feel, so think it must be similar for her. poor little scrap!


----------



## jojo2605

Hen said:


> Brilliant, thanks girls.
> 
> She's just gone down for her nap, but I suspect she'll be up a bit earlier than normal!
> 
> I hate it when she's sick, I know how horrid it makes me feel, so think it must be similar for her. poor little scrap!

I totally agree, it's so unpleasant to see! Especially if it's the projectile, out the nose-style sick. It really shocks them and it's dreadful!! the first thing I want to do is cuddle him so I grab a towel quick, wrap it round him and cuddle him first and clean him (or normally 'us'!) up after!


----------



## Hen

jojo2605 said:


> Hen said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant, thanks girls.
> 
> She's just gone down for her nap, but I suspect she'll be up a bit earlier than normal!
> 
> I hate it when she's sick, I know how horrid it makes me feel, so think it must be similar for her. poor little scrap!
> 
> I totally agree, it's so unpleasant to see! Especially if it's the projectile, out the nose-style sick. It really shocks them and it's dreadful!! the first thing I want to do is cuddle him so I grab a towel quick, wrap it round him and cuddle him first and clean him (or normally 'us'!) up after!Click to expand...


Yup! how do they always know to do it when you've just put clean clothes on as well!!

Right, I'm going to take advantage of the nap time to catch up on the washing. The delights of getting baby sick out of, well, practically everything!


----------



## Lara310809

Just the clothes? I've not been able to wear the same PJs for more than 2 nights running because she either vomits, pees or poohs on them. And she's done the same to the sofa; in the past two weeks we must have washed 80% of the sofa covers. Bored of sitting on the foam now :rolleyes:


----------



## smokey

Brian has good aim, he puked down my top and into my bra today :)


----------

